# Monster flathead



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Just got absolute monster. Pics won't load right now for some reason...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hurry up. Almost bedtime


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang---------Gonna tease us a bit!!! Almost cause fer dismissal!!!!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Tease!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Cmon Skiff!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fake news.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

He was so big I couldn't hardly get the whole thing in one picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm calling "foul" on that one.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Walk down to the other end of the fish and take another pic.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Skiff just long arm it and take the picture from underneath. You can call it a 40lber!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I wasn't planning on posting it but I caught this one Friday on the Tombigbee.
We released him.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 942810
> 
> 
> I wasn't planning on posting it but I caught this one Friday on the Tombigbee.
> We released him.


What song were y'all dancing to?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Probably "Cat Scratch Fever".


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> What song were y'all dancing to?


I was lookin' for love in all the wrong places,
Lookin' for love in too many faces,
searchin' their (beady) eyes and lookin' for traces
of what I'm dreamin' of.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> What song were y'all dancing to?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

You always go catfishin' in your speedos, cap'n?


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=F-nyeiKk35M


Now that there is funny! I didn't know Steelheart was an all girl band.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Joraca said:


> You always go catfishin' in your speedos, cap'n?


Only when I'm feeling "frisky".


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 942810
> 
> 
> I wasn't planning on posting it but I caught this one Friday on the Tombigbee.
> We released him.


Initially I would have identified that fish as a freshwater Trowser Trout but it has two eyes.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

This kinda crap is wayyyy funnier to me when I post it!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> This kinda crap is wayyyy funnier to me when I post it!


Post away. We need some help.


----------

